# Essential oils?



## berryshaker (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone here use essential oils and if so, what do you use it for? Any suggestions on brands, websites, cost???


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I use E.O. for many things:
Natural Cleaning products and natural personal cleaning items
Natural bug spray, flea and tick spray, fly spray
Natural medicines, salves, ointments and remedies.
In soap making
Potpurri and sachets
I use WF-medical in ebay, I find they have the best prices
The E.O. I use the most are Tea tree oil, Lemon, Peppermint, Orange, Lavender, Bergamot, Rose and Rose Geranium.
I make my hubby his psoriasis medication so I use Cedarwood and Sandalwood
Many people I know use Do-terra but I can't afford them
Good luck


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I use them- 
http://www.aromahead.com/courses/online some great online courses, introduction to eo's free, and a super class. 
http://www.aromaticsinternational.com/
like this company- less expensive than DoTerra, YL (which I have some of)
also use the one she mentioned for my soap making.
I do like the DoTerra book- small spiral (editing to add name of book- a DoTerra friend told me about it: Essentials of the Earth- they have reflexology charts, and lots of great info. ), and the book Aromatherapy A lifetime guide to healing with essential oils, and 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Bo...4?pt=US_Texbook_Education&hash=item461a99e5ce
this book for use. 
I have issues with menopause, and they have helped tremendously.
Also pain for hubby- the panaway from yl is great, but bought ingredients to make own for less. (they give all the ingredients for their mixes)
I use them as Janis R does, as well. 
Love essential oils.
Also use a cool air diffuser- bought off ebay, so nice- and inexpensive.


----------



## ncchickenmama (Aug 21, 2013)

I use Young Living brand essential oils- they are 100% pure therapeutic grade (highest grade) which is what you want. I just recently started using them and have had some success for medical purposes--still need to try out some different ones to see which work best for me.

I'm really looking forward to using them for cleaning. They are SO many uses for EOs, I'd recommend getting a good book on it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There is no such thing as &#8220;therapeutic grade&#8221; essential oils. This is just a marketing thing from Young Living. But, Young Living does have a good product, expensive for what it is, but a good product. I use Camden-Grey mostly, but also buy from other places, depending on what I&#8217;m looking for.

For burns, lavender works well. But, for serious burns, whip up egg whites and pour on. Also, honey.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Young Living EO. It is expensive though, but the best on the market IMO.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't use them yet,but an instructor at an herbalist course I'm taking suggested NHR Organics,Penny Price, or Aromatics international. They are a bit pricy so until I do some experimenting and figure out what I will need/use, I'm going to try mountain rose herbs brand.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been using essential oils for just over a year. I have replaced all our OTC medications and prescriptions with the oils with HUGE success. Personally, I use and sell DoTERRA brand oils. Young Living is a good product too, just not what I chose for personal reasons. I am of the belief that you get what you pay for. I suggest learning about the extraction process and making sure the oils you buy are extracted in a way that is safe. Personally, I would never use an oil extracted with chemicals - water being the only exception. Cold pressed oils and steam distilled are acceptable to me. Research is the name of the game! 
As far as how I use the oils, that list is amazingly long! I would say I have replaced 99% of the cleaners and personal hygiene products in my home with homemade cleaners containing essential oils or other natural solutions like vinegar and baking soda & 100% of our medications have been replaced.
I have become one of those Moms that brag about my kid's perfect attendance at school, treat a runny nose right away, and has the energy to work all day and still cheer at the football game and make cookies for the bake sale. I'm not exactly a Stepford Mom, but I am a lot healthier and happier with essential oils in my life!

http://everythingessential.me/index.html - especially useful for the health concerns tab
http://www.mydoterra.com/509770/ - my online store for pricing (just message me if you don't want to pay full retail)


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

We LOVE our EOs. We use them to medicate simple things like a cough in the kids, sooth stings or burns, we flavor food and drinks with them, make a killer bug spray that smells great and we don't have to be nervous about applying to ourselves and our kids, we clean with them and just stand in front of the cabinet sometimes and bask in all of the rich smells.

We did the doTerra thing for a while but it seemed hard to navigate and keep up with what was on order and we wound up with lots of the same things if we didn't carefully track what the next shipment was. Also, the things last a while if you get potent ones and we found we didn't NEED an order EVERY month. So I did some research and settled on https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/aromatherapy/essential-oils
as a good source for the oils, where I had some confidence that the oils are a good quality (since we do ingest some of them and put many on topically) but that we could just order what we want and need when we need it without the hassle of keeping up with a standing order that's coming whether you need it or not and charging you every month.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I have been reading about EO and doing alot of research on them. Even my husband is thinking this may be a good thing for him. I ordered the YL intro EO, and have been looking at other brands because I also agree that they are very expensive. Has anyone ordered from Edens Garden? If so any reviews on them? The only thing I have found out is that Tumeric in my food gives me indigestion, I also purchased the oil, I will have to stick with that .


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some eo's from Eden's Garden- they seem fine, have purchased some of their blends. One thing that NAHA (national association for holistic aromatherapy) 
https://www.naha.org/about/our-history/ says is to use oils with place of origin, Latin name, batch, on label, and Eden's Garden does not do all of that. 
Aromatics International does, and so does Mountain Rose Herbs- and others.
I just enrolled in Aromatherapy 101 in this school:
http://www.theida.com/ 
Jade Shutes
the East-West school for Herbal and Aromatic studies-
this is a NAHA endorsed school. 
For cleaners, I do use less expensive ebay oils.
Candy, I started out with the YL starter kit too, that Panaway is SUPER for pain.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

InHisName, thank you so much for the info. It was VERY informative. That was good to know about the place of origin. I have been looking at Mountain Rose Herbs web site, I enjoy reading it. 
Again, thank you for the links also.
Candy


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So glad it helped, Candy- I am really learning a ton myself about them. Like everything, there is a lot of conflicting information
here is another link an aromatherapist just sent me:
http://www.alliance-aromatherapists.org/
https://snt147.mail.live.com/mail/V...linbox&attindex=0&cp=-1&attdepth=0&n=33937220
this is an ebooklet from NAHA on the quality of essential oils- 
It gives a lot of information on the safety, quality, etc- and like Maura said above, the term "therapeutic grade", or grade ABC- Eden's Garden does do that as well.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I understand Plant Therapy is good as is the Frontier brand https://www.auracacia.com/.

If you can get a group together an order of $250 or more will earn you free shipping on the wholesale prices from Frontier. $250 isn't hard to reach with EO's, though!

I also bought Eden's Garden recently and have to admit, some of them don't smell as great as other's I've tried. For example, the cedarwood was down right nasty but other cedarwood brands have smelled wonderful. I would also love to know I could trust a brand without breaking the bank.


Oh, and this one gets good reviews on some blogs I follow. Some bloggers who were previously affiliated with YL and Doterra and jumped ship because they felt the direct sales side of the oils was having a negative impact on their credibility. 

http://www.nativeamericannutritionals.com/


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

PrettyPaisley, thank for the link, it looks good. I also ordered only 2 bottles of Eden's Garden also, and was not very impressed with it. I am really looking for relieve for my husband his arthritis is really making him uncomfortable. Like I said this is all new to me, but ....so far (not with EG) I am impressed. Here is to learning.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Edens garden is good. I really like planttherapy.com great product and very affordable.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Thank you Sparkysara for the link, I will be looking into it. I do like the tumeric oil so far. My husband does not like the smell very much but..I have not taken a advil in days.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I love e.o's! I buy alot of young livings and also some of doterras. I really like Plant Therapy to.
I just can't stand the fighting between Young living and Doterra representatives! They almost make it like a cult. Whose side are you on kinda thing.. Very odd. They both have some good oils.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well there's a backstory to YL and DT from what I understand. My first experience with EOs was with a friend who sold YL. A few months later we went to a thingy put in by some out of towners from DT and I wouldn't have known the difference had I not been given the (biased) skinny before hand. 

I'm a huge fan of direct sales. Huge. I love it, I've had success in the past in direct sales (not in EOs) but when I can find what I need for considerably less I lean that direction. One of the pillars of a successful direct sales company is having a superior product. At this time I can't see the product justifying the price from the big two. Obviously I'm not an expert, just a dirt poor goat farmer, so I'll stick with the more moderately priced oils as long as they are working.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

khake96 said:


> We LOVE our EOs. We use them to medicate simple things like a cough in the kids, sooth stings or burns, we flavor food and drinks with them, make a killer bug spray that smells great and we don't have to be nervous about applying to ourselves and our kids, we clean with them and just stand in front of the cabinet sometimes and bask in all of the rich smells.
> 
> We did the doTerra thing for a while but it seemed hard to navigate and keep up with what was on order and we wound up with lots of the same things if we didn't carefully track what the next shipment was. Also, the things last a while if you get potent ones and we found we didn't NEED an order EVERY month. So I did some research and settled on https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/aromatherapy/essential-oils
> as a good source for the oils, where I had some confidence that the oils are a good quality (since we do ingest some of them and put many on topically) but that we could just order what we want and need when we need it without the hassle of keeping up with a standing order that's coming whether you need it or not and charging you every month.



I second the mountain rose herbs!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've used Mountain Rose Herbs only once, i.e. to purchase "frankinsense" (mispelled). It was an essential oil that totally dissolved a benign cancerous-looking mole. It is expensive but well worth the price.

I'm needing something for the pain in my hip joint. I used raw honey mixed with apple cider vinegar (with mother) for awhile and could tell it helped some; but not nearly enough. Can anyone advise me as to what EO might be useful to me in this regard?


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

For arthritis I have had great results with white raisins soaked in Gin. Just a few raisins a few times and day and my elbow was so much better.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.everythingessential.me/HealthConcerns/_HealthConcernIndex.html

While the site is geared toward DoTERRA users, it is still packed full of awesome information. 
Because DoTERRA essential Oils are marketed as nutritional supplements, and not cosmetics like 99% of other oils available - this site recommends internal use. Please do not use essential oils internally unless you KNOW that your particular oil is safe to use internally. A lot of oils are extracted with solvents, and this can cause the oils to be NOT SAFE for internal use even if the entire plant they came from is!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

for pain we use an arnica and st johns wort infused oil with pain killing essential oils added- the latest was lemongrass, and hubby said it worked great massaged in for slipped disks in back. Here is what is said about lemongrass: "lemongrass is considered a powerful analgesic and is used to assist the healing of any injury of muscle, tendon, ligament and bone" 
You could add this to some aloe vera gel, with arnica oil
white pine eo, which combines well with lemongrass. 
also german chamomile.... smell them together first and see if you like them 
This info is taken from www.aromaticsinternational.com 
I am making a juniper berry,rosemary and geranium infused oil now to use as a base oil for arthritis and joint pain.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Lilith said:


> http://www.everythingessential.me/HealthConcerns/_HealthConcernIndex.html
> 
> While the site is geared toward DoTERRA users, it is still packed full of awesome information.
> Because DoTERRA essential Oils are marketed as nutritional supplements, and not cosmetics like 99% of other oils available - this site recommends internal use. Please do not use essential oils internally unless you KNOW that your particular oil is safe to use internally. A lot of oils are extracted with solvents, and this can cause the oils to be NOT SAFE for internal use even if the entire plant they came from is!


that is a very good site- I really like the little spiral bound book they have. Even if we don't use DoTerra, the book is great- and we can make our own blends using the same oils.
Here is a you tube of a guy making essential oils with a pressure cooker- got to try this!!!! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8-zxWKAVK8[/ame]


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Good Morning,
Because this is all new to me I thought I would report my findings. I read for coughs to put eucalyptus on your feet. My granddaughter has had a terrible cough. I rubbed it on her feet and she has not coughed much (if any) at all since. I will keep a diary of things that I have tried and worked for future reference.


----------

